# growing and barking at strangers



## Cinderella (Apr 21, 2005)

My dog has recently been very agressive toward strangers. He never used to be this way. When i take him for walks around our apt complex, he growls agressively towards ppl walking by. This past weekend he even growled barked and tried to jump on this woman walking by. She said that Kasper even slightly nipped at her leg. This morning when i took him out; he was howling and barking obssessively at my neighbor when she was trying to talk to me. I don't know what's going on with him. Please help!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

My first Malt, Rosebud, did that. I figured out that she was doing it because she was scared and was saying, "stay away from me... I'm scared of you" and was acting tough to keep people away. When they walked away from her, she probably figured she had sent them on their way. 

I have to say that I never did figure out how to cure the problem though!!


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 21, 2005)

so eventually rosebud grew out of it?!? i thought it was because kasper's scared, but its not a good feeling when ppl are looking at me like "get control of your dog!" when we're a public place with lots of ppl we don't have this problem....so i don't get it.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

My first maltese missy use to bark at people that came to our home.. she would bark until they sat down..I never figured that one out either... but what i did was pick her up.. and she stoped barking. Chester also stops barking when I pick him up now as well. I know it's not always and option but maybe it will work.


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 21, 2005)

i've tried picking him up; and he still continues to bark/growl.....
kasper also barks at ppl when they come over to my apt; he takes a while to get warmed up to them then he stops.



> My first maltese missy use to bark at people that came to our home.. she would bark until they sat down..I never figured that one out either... but what i did was pick her up.. and she stoped barking. Chester also stops barking when I pick him up now as well. I know it's not always and option but maybe it will work.[/B]


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Phoebe is now doing this when people come to the house and when she hears or sees something outside (sometimes she pretends she does, I swear). I have tried distracting her- she knows when I get a cookie out of the jar so she will come to me and then I make her do tricks for it. It works a little but shes becoming more and more torn between the idea of a cookie, or should she bark instead? 

I never thought maybe she was scared because she is a brave little thing, but it could be true. She is ok once they say hello to her- but shes also started running backwards when they bend to her which could be a sign shes scared. 

I have also wondered if it doesnt have to do with the fact its wintertime and she gets out alot less. Is that the case for you? I really want to try to get her back out more- its only february







and we both have cabin fever!

I'm following this to see what else you can find out. Good luck!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't believe that little angel in your avatar could ever be such a pill!









If he is barking at home have you found anything you can do to make him stop? For example when Wilson is barking, when it's not OK, I hold up my index finger and make a no noise "uh-uh". Wilson will sometimes bark when I am at my computer and not paying attention to him. I will not pick him up or give him anything until he stops barking, but as soon as he stops in response to me holding up my finger I treat him or pet him and tell him he is a good boy. My only suggestion would be to find something that works at home- and do it over and over again so he learns this command- it can be "no bark", "hush", "quiet" what ever is natural and works for you. Once he is used to that command at home- you can start working on it when he is in public. One trick might be to get a neighbor he barks at to help you practice. 

My mom's schipperke used to bark at people- anyone who approached, she taught him to sit and stay- and then she moves herself in front of him- between him and the person approaching. I think maybe since on a leash they are usually in front of you- which to them means they are the leader. And by placing yourself at the front it is reinforcing you as the alpha and leader. 

Good luck, and please let us know if you find anything that works! I know many people have this problem.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> so eventually rosebud grew out of it?!? i thought it was because kasper's scared, but its not a good feeling when ppl are looking at me like "get control of your dog!" when we're a public place with lots of ppl we don't have this problem....so i don't get it.[/B]


Nope, she never grew out of it! She did it for almost 13 years!










She was really bad about barking and sounding ferocious when people turned away from her to leave. She would go bonkers... Her quirks are what made her so lovable!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> My first Malt, Rosebud, did that. I figured out that she was doing it because she was scared and was saying, "stay away from me... I'm scared of you" and was acting tough to keep people away. When they walked away from her, she probably figured she had sent them on their way.
> 
> I have to say that I never did figure out how to cure the problem though!!
> 
> ...



I can't cure Brinkley of this either.
We can occasionally have company over without him barking and growling and carrying on..but forget about someone coming to the door or walking in our yard. It drives him nuts.
I think he is trying to protect us or whatever, but I can't convince him that all is well.
He has nipped at people too. Scares the bejeebies out of me.
Good luck. I wish I had some advice, but I am mostly just empathizing with you.
The best advice I got was a professional trainer. There are none around me and really haven't looked much further b/c they really need to come HERE to see him interact etc. Can't afford whatever that would cost right now.


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 21, 2005)

Yesterday i tried what you mentioned! and it calmed him down quite a bit! i stood in front of him/side of him putting myself btween the stranger and him and he was less agressive! so he must just be scared and barking to try and look tough! so now when we walk pass anyone, i make sure he's not leading. He still growls, but i can tell he feels more secure when he's hiding behind me. thank you everyone for your help with this! 





> I don't believe that little angel in your avatar could ever be such a pill!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Kasper's about 6 months old now, isn't he? Some of his behavior may be hormone related. Most vets and breeders recommend getting them neutered right at, if not a little before, 6 months old to prevent this and other undesirable male behavior.


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 21, 2005)

Kasper's 14 months old now, he was nuetered at 6months; so that can't be it! he's always been sort of a wuss, so it really suprises me that he started this behavior.




> Kasper's about 6 months old now, isn't he? Some of his behavior may be hormone related. Most vets and breeders recommend getting them neutered right at, if not a little before, 6 months old to prevent this and other undesirable male behavior.[/B]


----------

